# Paint History rated G



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Hey all, so I got it figured out at The Hay Adams. Going with platinum shellac and secret pixie dust. I did some samples, and it is a go. It is a pretty subtle difference at normal viewing distance.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm like totally intimidated by you having a REAL talent. Because, all this time, I thought I was an expert in the illusion of painting. 

Keep the pics coming. Maybe I'll learn something


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

CApainter said:


> I'm like totally intimidated by you having a REAL talent. Because, all this time, I thought I was an expert in the illusion of painting.
> 
> Keep the pics coming. Maybe I'll learn something


Thanks. I usually forget my camera,lol.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Bad Azz!!! :thumbup:


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

is the one on the right the sample?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

i'm a little slow. Forgive me.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

The fact that you were chosen to work on a structure of that stature, speaks to your craftsmanship. Congratulations, and _more pictures_!


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

CApainter said:


> is the one on the right the sample?


You know, I realised after posting that I wasn't clear about that, it's a fault of mine.

Yes, in both pics the ones on the right I cleaned then applied shellac, then another coat of shellac and secret ingredient. She chose the one over the scrollwork. There are 144 in the lobby and we will be doing the job at night. I also have to woodgrain some door jambs.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> You know, I realised after posting that I wasn't clear about that, it's a fault of mine.
> 
> Yes, in both pics the ones on the right I cleaned then applied shellac, then another coat of shellac and secret ingredient. She chose the one over the scrollwork. There are 144 in the lobby and we will be doing the job at night. I also have to woodgrain some door jambs.


You definitely found the subtle "pop" that maintains the integrity and maturity of the surrounding ambiance.

Holy crap! That came out of me?

Nice job Lynn


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> The fact that you were chosen to work on a structure of that stature, speaks to your craftsmanship. Congratulations, and _more pictures_!


I really wasn't chosen. They are owned by the same company as another building I have been taking care of for ten years.So for them, they already trust me. I re-paired all of these stencilled beams when they had all this water damage at KW in 2009. And I was on crew when we originally did all the faux bois on the walls in 2004. I've been at KW ever since.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Congrats Lynn, looks great.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Congrats Lynn, looks great.


Coming from you, that means a lot.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> Coming from you, that means a lot.


Your field is alien to me. I just know what I think looks good. :notworthy:


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Your field is alien to me._ I just know what I think looks good. :notworthy:_


_
_
I know what looks good .


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

lol I can see that.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> lol I can see that.


I wanna see it again:jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

lol you know the exchange rate.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> lol you know the exchange rate.


Sundress?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Yep. Even though sundress are about out of season.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Yep. Even though sundress are about out of season.


I'm from Chicago, cold doesn't bother me.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> I'm from Chicago, cold doesn't bother me. I could wear white socks and a sweatshirt.......


Or a pic of that. :whistling2:

It was 32 a bit ago and I left in shorts so I guess I am the same.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> Or a pic of that. :whistling2:
> 
> It was 32 a bit ago and I left in shorts so I guess I am the same.



Patience Sean.

It's cold here tonight and the furnace isn't coming on. I had it replaced last winter and I have no idea where the pilot light thingy is. But, I have to get it cleaned anyway, so chilly weekend.... you know what that does to a woman?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

lol you are going to lose your own thread.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> lol you are going to lose your own thread.


And here I was trying to redeem myself. 

Sean you're my drug of choice.:jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

fauxlynn said:


> And here I was trying to redeem myself.
> 
> Sean you're my drug of choice.:jester:


Damn junkies. :jester:

lol the mods wave their magic wand and it is all back on track.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey! Wrong forum guys.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Hey! Wrong forum guys.


There is a forum for that? :jester:

I felt bad about sidetracking some great work with our banter but I trust a mod will clean up this thread. by morning. Wait it is morning. Where is Wolf damn it?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> There is a forum for that? :jester:
> 
> I felt bad about sidetracking some great work with our banter but I trust a mod will clean up this thread. by morning. Wait it is morning. Where is Wolf damn it?


Shhhhh


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey someone started a thread about you two in the general discussion. :no:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Hey someone started a thread about you two in the general discussion. :no:


I see that. It has been awhile since a thread has been started about me, except maybe in the staff section. Might be a first for Lynn.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> I see that. It has been awhile since a thread has been started about me, except maybe in the staff section. Might be a first for Lynn.


Meh, I edited all my posts.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Hey someone started a thread about you two in the general discussion. :no:


such a tattletale:jester:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> There is a forum for that? :jester:
> 
> I felt bad about sidetracking some great work with our banter but I trust a mod will clean up this thread. by morning. Wait it is morning. Where is Wolf damn it?


You guys are on your own. I used up the Work/FL excuse quota for the day in another thread.


----------

